# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Mosura soil for shrimp tank

## Humble

Hi

I will be starting a new shrimp tank, any seniors around that have use Mosura soil? It seems that not much information can be found on the net. 

Any users that could advice on the PH level for this soil, was attracted to it mainly because of its light brown colour.

Thanks

----------


## magpie

Ph should be 6

----------


## avex30

You can't find any information cause it is a
Soil that is not on official launch product by mosura and if you notice there is no labeling. If you have the time and read you will likely find some information on the forum here.

----------


## gryphon

Should be around 6.3-6.5

----------


## Navanod

pH is 6? I'm planning to fill a few small partitions with this soil to house dark colored shrimps too. Remaining soil will probably go into pH conditioning

----------


## Humble

Hi all

Thanks for the replies. 

Me just did a little experiment with some mosura soil taken from a friend, 

Tap water(PH measured at 7.9) + mosura soil = PH 7.6

Tap water(PH measured at 7.9) + ADA 2 = PH 7.2

Guess PH level for mosura soil is on the high side.

----------


## kiantkh

> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for the replies. 
> 
> Me just did a little experiment with some mosura soil taken from a friend, 
> 
> Tap water(PH measured at 7.9) + mosura soil = PH 7.6
> 
> Tap water(PH measured at 7.9) + ADA 2 = PH 7.2
> ...


Wow that very good information! Thanks for sharing bro Humble.

----------


## Zenith82

I'm using Mosura soil, tap water ph 7.2. After cycling, water stables at ph 6.2~6.4. Mosura soil maintains ph on a lower side ranging ph 6.4. If you intent to have higher ph, use benibachi golden soil ph 7.2.

----------


## Neondagger

ADA has the most acidic soil

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## huizhong

Where can I get the benibachi golden soil? It buffers ph at 7.2? Got ammonia or
Not huh?

----------


## ZackZhou

> I'm using Mosura soil, tap water ph 7.2. After cycling, water stables at ph 6.2~6.4. Mosura soil maintains ph on a lower side ranging ph 6.4. If you intent to have higher ph, use benibachi golden soil ph 7.2.


Haha, that's the ph reading for initial stage, soon you will find it increasing to above 7 after a few month with regular water changes.  :Smile:

----------


## Navanod

> Haha, that's the ph reading for initial stage, soon you will find it increasing to above 7 after a few month with regular water changes.


That's the rumor I hear as well, that the acidity buffeting is rather short lived compared to ADA. The main advantage is the ability to not have to cycle out the ammonia.

----------


## ZackZhou

> That's the rumor I hear as well, that the acidity buffeting is rather short lived compared to ADA. The main advantage is the ability to not have to cycle out the ammonia.


haha, bro navanod, to me its not an advantage, any sand/gravel you get you can also need nt cycle the tank too. counting this in as an advantage i find it funny. heeheehe.

there are new batch of mosura soil available/coming soon, hope that its better.  :Smile:

----------


## Navanod

> haha, bro navanod, to me its not an advantage, any sand/gravel you get you can also need nt cycle the tank too. counting this in as an advantage i find it funny. heeheehe.
> 
> there are new batch of mosura soil available/coming soon, hope that its better.


Frankly, I just wanted it for the reddish color. Whatever extra pH buffering or other benefits are secondary. The main pH buffering is done by Borneowild + ADA Amazonia 2.

Sadly, I've also heard Borneowild's pH may not be anywhere near ADA's. How's Benibachi soil? You have experience?

----------


## Ecalyte

You want reddish with pH buffering capabilities why not Africana?

Much nicer colour, more reddish..

----------


## Navanod

> You want reddish with pH buffering capabilities why not Africana?
> 
> Much nicer colour, more reddish..


Whoops, I forgot to also mentioned that I need to get the new tank up ASAP so cannot afford the time to cycle the ADA soils (the ADA Amazonia will be added VERY slowly). I'm bringing over a matured canister filter though, so I may be able to just dump in ADA soil without the ammonia spikes.

I'll keep your advice in mind the next time I go soil shopping...might grab some Africana to try hehehe, thank bro

----------


## Ecalyte

It took me 2 days to cycle my cube of Africana.. Maybe even less? I seeded my 2213 in my 2ft tank for a week before I moved it to the cube. I went to JB for a couple of days and when I came back the ammonia reading was zero. It had over 30 Cardinal Tetras in there. After that I started adding my Hastatus in batches, zero ammonia every single time I tested (always one day after lifestock addition).

If your filter is seeded, there is no need to cycle. Since ADA Amazonia series will leech ammonium for a while, it's good to watch your nitrate. Good to point out that my Nitrates in the cube was no more than 30ppm after I came back from JB and the cube was started with tap water that already has nitrates to begin with, so I doubt Africana leeches ammonium.

A bit of warning though.. Africana is HARDCORE LOW PH! My friend who used it.. laid over existing soil (only about 2-3L worth in a 80cm tank) and his pH crashed to 4.5. Another's pH went down to 5.4 and stabilised around 5.6..

----------


## Navanod

Erm, Amazonia 2 also had hardcore acidity when I first started out. Crashed to 5.2 although I threw in coral chips to try and buffer it. Many of my assassin snails started melting through their shells and died. The survivors today still lost the pointy tips at the end of their shells.

I'm not keen to repeat that again, which is why I'm using "milder" soil first and then "fine tune" with Amazonia 2. Targeting a pH of 6.0-6.5

----------


## Zenith82

> Frankly, I just wanted it for the reddish color. Whatever extra pH buffering or other benefits are secondary. The main pH buffering is done by Borneowild + ADA Amazonia 2.
> 
> Sadly, I've also heard Borneowild's pH may not be anywhere near ADA's. How's Benibachi soil? You have experience?


I'm using benibachi crimson black soil, so far so good maintaining at ph 6.4. Used for almost 7mths.

----------


## avex30

Currently using Africana and mosura the leech for ammonia is very very little.... So if it is a complete new setup it is better to introduce a little ammonia to build the BB..... I left the tank cycling for 2 weeks dumping in use sponge from another tank. Actually after the 1st week i see very low ammonia leeching from the soil can't pinpoint whether it is from mosura or africana. 3rd i put in wild cherry to help cycle further...... 1 month before i could get my hand on some shrimps from a help of a few bros to slowly add in.

----------


## Navanod

> I'm using benibachi crimson black soil, so far so good maintaining at ph 6.4. Used for almost 7mths.


Its expensive for a reason I suppose. Hehe, sounds like good stuff!




> Currently using Africana and mosura the leech for ammonia is very very little.... So if it is a complete new setup it is better to introduce a little ammonia to build the BB..... I left the tank cycling for 2 weeks dumping in use sponge from another tank. Actually after the 1st week i see very low ammonia leeching from the soil can't pinpoint whether it is from mosura or africana. 3rd i put in wild cherry to help cycle further...... 1 month before i could get my hand on some shrimps from a help of a few bros to slowly add in.


Mosura should have no ammonia. Should be from the ADA. Technically, once I bring my old matured canister over to the new tank, I can add ADA soil since the filter will eat up any ammonia it releases...but I'm worried the pH will crash again

----------


## huizhong

> Haha, that's the ph reading for initial stage, soon you will find it increasing to above 7 after a few month with regular water changes.


You are referring to the mosura soil right? My mosura soil stablize at 6.1 now for the first week. 
What about the golden benibachi soil? Any info and where can I get them?

----------


## ZackZhou

> You are referring to the mosura soil right? My mosura soil stablize at 6.1 now for the first week. 
> What about the golden benibachi soil? Any info and where can I get them?


Hi huizhong, golden beni and beni are 2 different product. You can head down to Gc to enquire more

----------


## gryphon

> You are referring to the mosura soil right? My mosura soil stablize at 6.1 now for the first week. 
> What about the golden benibachi soil? Any info and where can I get them?


What shrimps are you keeping? Do you know the golden benibachi soil is to buffer PH at about 7.2.

----------


## Humble

> What shrimps are you keeping? Do you know the golden benibachi soil is to buffer PH at about 7.2.


Hi Bro Huizhong

Bro Gryphon is right, golden benibachi soil stablizes at a PH of 7.2

GC is selling, you can pop by and have a look.

----------


## huizhong

keeping fire reds should be ok? currently using mosura for them but i think ph is a little low for them? am thinking of getting the golden beni to mix with my mosura? feasible?

----------


## Humble

> keeping fire reds should be ok? currently using mosura for them but i think ph is a little low for them? am thinking of getting the golden beni to mix with my mosura? feasible?


Hi Bro Huizhong

I think it should not be a problem with mixing the soil but i would suggest you hold on first to monitor the mosura ph level.

Some bros have mention that there is a possibility of ph increase for mosura soil, which i have also heard before. If this is true, mixing beni gold and mosura would have a drastic effect.

In fact i have seen others mixing mosura with other lower ph soil to achieve a more ideal ph level.

----------


## huizhong

now my mosura is at ph 5.9 liao

----------


## Jin

I really wish I could have obtain PH~6 with Mosura soil based on my own personal experience cycling tank with Mosura soil for the past 6 weeks.
I found Mosura soil (could be my particular batch) almost has no PH buffering capability or maybe minimal at most. PH will always stays around at PH6.9~7.1 (I got handheld PH meter calibrated). Aged water is about PH7.4 before added in and later on I used Sera Peat to tread the aged water to PH6.5 for WC. It helps initially but after a few days it will raise back to about PH7!
I wrote to agency ASSA (hope I did not made a mistake?) twice and one of their distributor for PH spec with no reply. One of the local distributor in SG told me they got no idea what the PH spec is as there is no spec printed on the package but I just need to buy those PH low products and treat the water J but I think that defect the purpose of having the soil right?
I could not help but may have to throw away the soil and I and certain that there is nothing in the system that will raise the water PH from CR/filter and I have no rocks in the tank.

----------


## Humble

> I really wish I could have obtain PH~6 with Mosura soil based on my own personal experience cycling tank with Mosura soil for the past 6 weeks.
> I found Mosura soil (could be my particular batch) almost has no PH buffering capability or maybe minimal at most. PH will always stays around at PH6.9~7.1 (I got handheld PH meter calibrated). Aged water is about PH7.4 before added in and later on I used Sera Peat to tread the aged water to PH6.5 for WC. It helps initially but after a few days it will raise back to about PH7!
> I wrote to agency ASSA (hope I did not made a mistake?) twice and one of their distributor for PH spec with no reply. One of the local distributor in SG told me they got no idea what the PH spec is as there is no spec printed on the package but I just need to buy those PH low products and treat the water J but I think that defect the purpose of having the soil right?
> I could not help but may have to throw away the soil and I and certain that there is nothing in the system that will raise the water PH from CR/filter and I have no rocks in the tank.


Hi Bro Jin

Alternatively you can try mixing it with another soil, many bros are using this method. ADA 1st layer follow by mosura on top.

----------


## Neondagger

Check on kelvinlim blog. He use ADA soil and mosura soil for his set-up.

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## Jin

Hi Humble - PH aside, there must be reason people still wanting to use Mosura soil, care to share why?

Hi Neondagger - read his blog and it appears PEAT was used to lower PH, correct me if I'm wrong, thanks.

----------


## Humble

Hi Bro Jin

There are some bros who managed to achieve excellent PH buffering with mosura soil. This is something i believe only ASSA can explain.

The appearance and colour is a plus point for mosura soil, kingkong shrimps definitely stand out on mosura soil. Mosura is also a very reputable brand.

Mosura soil users, please share your experience with the soil. Thanks

----------


## rolex

My current setup consist of top layer mosura soil and bottom layer ada/benibachi soil, about 1/3 each. 
It's by luck that I use these soils, ada soil took long time to clear up, backside itchy, bought benibachi soil to overlay. all good to go, then mosura soil arrive. In the end, bought mosura soil as top layer.
PH stable between 6.1-6.4, it's noticed PH is slightly higher when lights is turn on.

Take a look at GC's tanks, they should be using mosura soil for the high-end shrimps.
Thus, soil should be suitable and stable.
It's the preparation of soil and water, that's the variable.

Hope it helps.
Happy shrimping all.

----------


## Zenith82

I'm using Mosura soil for my 1.3 ft cube tank for my Benibachi shrimps. Tank setup running for more than 6mths, so far so good at maintaining PH 6.2 - 6.4. So far Mosura soil have very good feedback and good responds, although the soil have yet to officially launch. 

Bro Jin's case should be quite rare, there shouldn't be case where soil have no PH buffering property. Maybe there is something you did wrongly?
Might be water source, filter system, PH altering media or rock?

If I'm not wrong, info for Rolex regarding PH is slightly higher when lights is turn on is due to the plants in your tank. Because when you switch of the lights plants stop photosynthesis. Therefore absorb oxygen and give out carbon dioxide. Undissolved carbon dioxide becomes carbonic acid, causing PH to drop slightly.
Once light is on, plant photosynthesis again and carbon dioxide is absorb and oxygen is release therefore the slight increase of PH.

Choice of soil is important, as desired PH is deter by the choice of different type soil. For CRS usually recommended brands are ADA Amazonia, Benibachi black crimson and Mosura as these soil will usually buffer PH at 6.2~6.4. It's always better to lay a layer of substrate or media below your soil before filling it all with soil only. If possible add some mineral and BB powder to further enhance the conditioning. When cycling soil in the tank, there should be aeration and water movement to help BB growth, so it's good to run a pump or filter system to circulate water movement. Rather than just leave the tank stagnant filled with water and soil. Proper cycling should be able to lower the PH and should stable after sometime letting the soil buffering it.

----------


## Jin

Hi Zenith82, 

thanks for comments and sharing. As mentioned above, I’m certain that I have isolated all possible contributors of high PH in my system and unless it is batch (the soil) related otherwise I can’t think of another possible root cause. And you are lucky to have such low PH with the Mosura. 

I did a search in this forum and found a few related threads and found often users have ended up to add layer of more acidic soil to bring down the PH :-) 

regards,

----------

